# SOTM Sept 2020 - BB



## mattwalt

OK - this month BB shooters. Made or displayed for the first time this month.

Please could frames be submitted banded.


----------



## skarrd

Oh Yeah!!! i am looking forward to this one !!!


----------



## Tree Man

As it happens. I recently switched to shooting bbs. This'll be a fun one.


----------



## The island boy.

Just get some carbon fibre and G10 today that’s see what I can make


----------



## Tree Man

The island boy. said:


> Just get some carbon fibre and G10 today that's see what I can make


Uh oh! Brocks throwing his hat in the ring! Lookout everyone.


----------



## mattwalt

Looking forward to seeing these. BB shooters probably more than any other frame have a huge range - they can be pure fun or micro utilitarian in-pocket hobbies. With their light setups material choice is also pretty wide open. Metro Grade Good's is one builder who's fame is almost concreted in BB frames.

Some of my favourite BB frames are full size - but I also have some so small without a finger lanyard they'd be almost impossible to use 

I occasionally have to travel for business - having a small BB setup on hand is always a consideration.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I had a chance to get started today; so, I took it.

I'm working with a fork recently cut from a dead Mimosa tree.

My plan is to take the most powerful slingshot and make it into a BB shooter.

Here is the start of my Frogman Thud downsized to 80% and roughed out in the Mimosa fork.


----------



## NSFC

Little plinker contest. Cool like last august breeze.

This battle of the builds is going to be hot.


----------



## mattwalt

It was pointed out to me that it appears that judging may be totally subjective. Just to explain how it all works I've listed out the criteria I 'impose' on all entries. The Brief (but I intensionally make this fairly open as not to stifle creativity) and Safety can be considered as an immediate pass/fail. All the others are weighted against all the entries. Obviously as an individual subjectivity possibly is a factor - but I do try mitigate this as much as humanly possible.

- Answering the brief

- Aesthetics

- Originality

- Technological advancement

- Complexity of build

- Sensitivity in approach to materials used

- Fit and Finish

- Assumed safety in use

I'm open to giving critical input/feedback on entries - but this would need to be requested directly (PM me)


----------



## AUSSIE4

I really hope Joey posts some of his amazing LBS frames. They look fantastic!


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Looking forward to seeing these. BB shooters probably more than any other frame have a huge range - they can be pure fun or micro utilitarian in-pocket hobbies. With their light setups material choice is also pretty wide open. Metro Grade Good's is one builder who's fame is almost concreted in BB frames.
> 
> Some of my favourite BB frames are full size - but I also have some so small without a finger lanyard they'd be almost impossible to use
> 
> I occasionally have to travel for business - having a small BB setup on hand is always a consideration.


ahh,my dilema right now,so many options my brain has shut down,lol.gonna ride the mini bikes for a while and try to clear the brain pan.


----------



## flipgun

I have a plan if I can get it together. Come Pinky! We must return to the lab and prepare for tomorrow night.


----------



## Tree Man

ok sling folk, heres my entry for this month. Its made from an American Sycamore fork. I used a red star lion mouth frame that i got from Moses as my starting point. The gentle palm swell fills the hand nicely, so its very comfortable in hand, and the wide gullet and pegs give a very clear and stable shooting platform. I colored it with some home made walnut stain, and its finished with 7 or 8 coats of matte enamel. 
The tabs make for a smooth draw and these 2mm round solids send a .177 bb out with authority. Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it.


----------



## mattwalt

Treeman. Thats a stunner


----------



## BushpotChef

treeman said:


> ok sling folk, heres my entry for this month. Its made from an American Sycamore fork. I used a red star lion mouth frame that i got from Moses as my starting point. The gentle palm swell fills the hand nicely, so its very comfortable in hand, and the wide gullet and pegs give a very clear and stable shooting platform. I colored it with some home made walnut stain, and its finished with 7 or 8 coats of matte enamel.
> The tabs make for a smooth draw and these 2mm round solids send a .177 bb out with authority. Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it.


Dude. WOW.

That is all. :]

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

That is gorgeous, Sir

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

treeman said:


> ok sling folk, heres my entry for this month. Its made from an American Sycamore fork. I used a red star lion mouth frame that i got from Moses as my starting point. The gentle palm swell fills the hand nicely, so its very comfortable in hand, and the wide gullet and pegs give a very clear and stable shooting platform. I colored it with some home made walnut stain, and its finished with 7 or 8 coats of matte enamel.
> The tabs make for a smooth draw and these 2mm round solids send a .177 bb out with authority. Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it.


OMG Chris...way to step up the game bro...holy sh*t.

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Fork Me! That is GOOD Lookin'! I'm gonna feel so bad when I beat that.


----------



## AUSSIE4

flipgun said:


> Fork Me! That is GOOD Lookin'! I'm gonna feel so bad when I beat that.


I hope for the sake of that cockiness that you do not beat that :lol:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yup. That frame looks like a fine piece of victorian furniture. You nailed it with that finish!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordo

Tnaks God I'm not making slingshots anymore, cause that treeman BB shooter would have been impossible to beat.


----------



## Tree Man

Thanks for the kind words everyone! You guys are the best!!


----------



## Ibojoe

Holy smokes Chris! That’s amazing. The finish is perfect .


----------



## Ibojoe

cpu_melt_down said:


> I had a chance to get started today; so, I took it.
> 
> I'm working with a fork recently cut from a dead Mimosa tree.
> 
> My plan is to take the most powerful slingshot and make it into a BB shooter.
> 
> Here is the start of my Frogman Thud downsized to 80% and roughed out in the Mimosa fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200902_184755.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200902_184800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200902_184804.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200902_184811.jpg


Off to a great start my friend!! That grain is gonna be amazing!


----------



## 31610

Dang Chris I am going back to the shop rethink this bb shooter thing . Sweet frame bro


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Yeah, I'm not gonna beat that one, or any of Tree Man's builds. Supreme carving and finish on that one buddy!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

My first entry is a simple but colorful beech wood natural with Thera-Band blue bands, which give those 0.177 BB's good speed - perfect for that (American) "Dennis the Menace" feeling when shooting.


----------



## Stankard757

Tree Man said:


> ok sling folk, heres my entry for this month. Its made from an American Sycamore fork. I used a red star lion mouth frame that i got from Moses as my starting point. The gentle palm swell fills the hand nicely, so its very comfortable in hand, and the wide gullet and pegs give a very clear and stable shooting platform. I colored it with some home made walnut stain, and its finished with 7 or 8 coats of matte enamel.
> The tabs make for a smooth draw and these 2mm round solids send a .177 bb out with authority. Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it.


REALLY!! That's the opening salvo. Jeez!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter that's a fun little frame.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

My second entry might be an aesthetic eyesore to some among you, but the practical considerations of such a setup are truly worth pondering: you can find the necessary basic materials such as paper, cardboard, and fiber reinforced sticky tape just about anywhere, and this might just make your day as you arrive out of breath at the latest slingshot tournament far away from home, having forgotten your favorite slingshot during the last minute rush.

Instead of cursing in desperation, you do a quick trip to the local "Office World" with a smile. Your trusty Swiss Army knife most certainly includes a nifty pair of scissors too, so you're well away to making a viable substitute for the task at hand.

It's a simple design too. All it involves is a certain number of scissor-cut cardboard strips (18 in my case) cut to 20 x 3 cm, which are stacked (layered) together and then bent in the middle. A section of sticky tape wrapped tightly around the first third of the grip section keeps everything in place while you create a folded paper or cardboard triangle to be fitted inside the middle of the upper V-shape: this triangle is what prevents the forks from folding together when the bands are drawn (see the video).

I hear you saying "is this safe?", or "it's surely only for weak band sets...". No worries, it is a safe design, as it uses the strong edge property of paper or cardboard. Here is what I mean: If you fold an A-4 sheet of paper to form a cylinder shape held in together with two strips of office sticky tape, and place it on a table, you will be surprised at its relatively high weight tolerance of loads (like books) when these are placed on top.

The orientation of the layered cardboard strips in my slingshot design works along the same principle, but the center folded cardboard or paper triangle is indeed essential to distribute draw weight forces. One A-4 paper version I created happily shoots 12 mm steel ammo - serious strength for serious power. Just don't expose it to water...

Here is one of the tutorial videos I created several years ago on the subject - this is great to do with kids during a rainy weekend.






And here are photos of my entry based on colorful sheets of thin cardboard - not pretty, no, but it shoots... B)


----------



## mattwalt

Honestly. Thats one of the things about bb shooters over any other frame. The mild setup allows for some very playful approaches.


----------



## Tree Man

SLINGDUDE said:


> Yeah, I'm not gonna beat that one, or any of Tree Man's builds. Supreme carving and finish on that one buddy!


Its funny you say that, because one of my all time favorite frames and current every day shooter is a magnolia natty that came from you my friend.


----------



## 31610

Well I was looking at my collection and it seem I was out of mules . So I did a slim line one 10mm jade and digital cammo kinda looks like a fillet of fish ????. Done a little ammo holder did not go as planed but it holds bb by the ton . Should be a fun little frame


----------



## 31610

Forgot to say the holes up can pull 1636 and 1632 tube into if u wanted to use that instead of flats


----------



## mattwalt

Ob those are nice. I have an address fir you.

;-)


----------



## 31610

Haha it’s only one frame Matt just has two different sides the cammo side has a texture to it I guess for knife handles


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Forgot to say the holes up can pull 1636 and 1632 tube into if u wanted to use that instead of flats


Or the famous Toddy Snare-Wrap'n-Tie...??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Tree Man said:


> ok sling folk, heres my entry for this month. Its made from an American Sycamore fork. I used a red star lion mouth frame that i got from Moses as my starting point. The gentle palm swell fills the hand nicely, so its very comfortable in hand, and the wide gullet and pegs give a very clear and stable shooting platform. I colored it with some home made walnut stain, and its finished with 7 or 8 coats of matte enamel.
> The tabs make for a smooth draw and these 2mm round solids send a .177 bb out with authority. Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it.


Oh man Chris.... that is a beauty!! Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## skarrd

thats gonna be a tough one to beat Treeman,,,,,,,i still stuck in brain block mode,lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> Well I was looking at my collection and it seem I was out of mules . So I did a slim line one 10mm jade and digital cammo kinda looks like a fillet of fish . Done a little ammo holder did not go as planed but it holds bb by the ton . Should be a fun little frame


That is cool as hell Jason.....that would go perfect with my Spyderco Paramilitary EDC blade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say the holes up can pull 1636 and 1632 tube into if u wanted to use that instead of flats
> 
> 
> 
> Or the famous Toddy Snare-Wrap'n-Tie...??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

here Mo this should explain it . The hole only except 1632 or 1636 I tried 2040 but did not want to pull through


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was looking at my collection and it seem I was out of mules . So I did a slim line one 10mm jade and digital cammo kinda looks like a fillet of fish . Done a little ammo holder did not go as planed but it holds bb by the ton . Should be a fun little frame
> 
> 
> 
> That is cool as **** Jason.....that would go perfect with my Spyderco Paramilitary EDC blade
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

nothing like a spyderco and a mini mule thanks Darrell


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say the holes up can pull 1636 and 1632 tube into if u wanted to use that instead of flats
> 
> 
> 
> Or the famous Toddy Snare-Wrap'n-Tie...??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> here Mo this should explain it . The hole only except 1632 or 1636 I tried 2040 but did not want to pull through
Click to expand...

So instead of pulling the tube through the hole pull some wrapping ribbon through the hole. Then bind and wrap whatever tube size you want to the fork, even looped tubes. Video by Toddy! 




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ya that work to Mo good idea the sky the limit with a couple simple holes opens up more doors


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> Well I was looking at my collection and it seem I was out of mules . So I did a slim line one 10mm jade and digital cammo kinda looks like a fillet of fish . Done a little ammo holder did not go as planed but it holds bb by the ton . Should be a fun little frame


Those are awesome PB! The ammo holders are cool too! 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

BushpotChef said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was looking at my collection and it seem I was out of mules . So I did a slim line one 10mm jade and digital cammo kinda looks like a fillet of fish . Done a little ammo holder did not go as planed but it holds bb by the ton . Should be a fun little frame
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome PB! The ammo holders are cool too!
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thanks Chef ya u always end up with scrapes so either I get good at piecing a frame together or make ammo holder and beads . I like ammo holders makes retrieving your steel easy out of catch


----------



## BushpotChef

For Sure man gotta love em you ever looking for a home for either of those suckers let me know haha!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

For me Toddys approach allows for a versatile binding approach. I use this style on almost all my frames. I go for a 1/8" hole mostly. And 4.5mm if i'm specifically going to use a paracord tab.


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> For me Toddys approach allows for a versatile binding approach. I use this style on almost all my frames. I go for a 1/8" hole mostly. And 4.5mm if i'm specifically going to use a paracord tab.


ya my holes r small for sure but it's a bb shooter right  just light artillery.


----------



## hoggy

Tree Man said:


> ok sling folk, heres my entry for this month. Its made from an American Sycamore fork. I used a red star lion mouth frame that i got from Moses as my starting point. The gentle palm swell fills the hand nicely, so its very comfortable in hand, and the wide gullet and pegs give a very clear and stable shooting platform. I colored it with some home made walnut stain, and its finished with 7 or 8 coats of matte enamel.
> The tabs make for a smooth draw and these 2mm round solids send a .177 bb out with authority. Thanks for checking it out. I hope you like it.


*DROOL*


----------



## hoggy

great entries one and all.


----------



## mattwalt

I find the holes for a matchstick type attachment should be just smaller than one of the single tubes. Though even 1745 will still get through 1/8. Wear seems to be mainly at the pouch so far seems to work well.


----------



## Covert5

I'm excited for this!


----------



## Covert5

Treeman, that is once again amazing work! Wow! BBs flock to that frame wanting to be shot by it!


----------



## SJAaz

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chatoyance?? I had to go look it up!! It does have a certain chatoy look to it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SJAaz said:


> That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chatoyance?? I had to go look it up!! It does have a certain chatoy look to it.[/

Chris probably knows this already, but Chatoyance in wood is caused by the tree growing under stress, which makes the grain grow irregular and back on itself, in little ripples or wave like grain figuring......which we all LOVE when that first coat of finish hits it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chatoyance?? I had to go look it up!! It does have a certain chatoy look to it.[/

Chris probably knows this already, but Chatoyance in wood is caused by the tree growing under stress, which makes the grain grow irregular and back on itself, in little ripples or wave like grain figuring......which we all LOVE when that first coat of finish hits it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

Truth!


----------



## BushpotChef

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chatoyance?? I had to go look it up!! It does have a certain chatoy look to it.[/

Chris probably knows this already, but Chatoyance in wood is caused by the tree growing under stress, which makes the grain grow irregular and back on itself, in little ripples or wave like grain figuring......which we all LOVE when that first coat of finish hits it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]I got a frame a couple years back for my old friend mr. Brooks oh, it had been knocked over and flexed in a storm. Therefore the left Fork had some really interesting wavy grain to it. I'll take it out and post a picture later 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Ahh,brain freeze is over,got something cooking,or glue is drying,so while waiting on that i made this,simple,shoots well,only BLO for a finish,107 office bands and a glove leather pouch


----------



## mattwalt

Nice. Such a cool old school frame


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

BushpotChef said:


> That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chatoyance?? I had to go look it up!! It does have a certain chatoy look to it.[/

Chris probably knows this already, but Chatoyance in wood is caused by the tree growing under stress, which makes the grain grow irregular and back on itself, in little ripples or wave like grain figuring......which we all LOVE when that first coat of finish hits it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]I got a frame a couple years back for my old friend mr. Brooks oh, it had been knocked over and flexed in a storm. Therefore the left Fork had some really interesting wavy grain to it. I'll take it out and post a picture later 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote]

Love to see that one BPC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice one Steven, love the look of that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Pebble shooter,

Awesome entries! Don't get that green one angry!


----------



## Covert5

Portboy, awesome frame! I'm love'n the jade and camo combo!


----------



## Covert5

Skarrd that's a gorgeous natty! Perfect size for a bb shooter!


----------



## BushpotChef

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is beautiful Chris, love the way that grain shimmers or has that chatoyance to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


chatoyance?? I had to go look it up!! It does have a certain chatoy look to it.[/

Chris probably knows this already, but Chatoyance in wood is caused by the tree growing under stress, which makes the grain grow irregular and back on itself, in little ripples or wave like grain figuring......which we all LOVE when that first coat of finish hits it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]I got a frame a couple years back for my old friend mr. Brooks oh, it had been knocked over and flexed in a storm. Therefore the left Fork had some really interesting wavy grain to it. I'll take it out and post a picture later 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk[/quote]

Love to see that one BPC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]Sort of hard to see but man it's gorgeous, it's almost like a hologram. I've been meaning to band her up but I need a new cutting wheel first - she deserves the best lol.

I just hit it with a little orange oil & buffed it up. It's the perfect frame for a fall hunter. 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

A little closer:









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Nice. Such a cool old school frame


Thanks Matt,it is a fun shooter


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice one Steven, love the look of that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend,it was a lot of fun i have a like for the simpler frames


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> Skarrd that's a gorgeous natty! Perfect size for a bb shooter!


Thanks brutha,i think so too


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> Ahh,brain freeze is over,got something cooking,or glue is drying,so while waiting on that i made this,simple,shoots well,only BLO for a finish,107 office bands and a glove leather pouch


I like that little guy man gotta love the classics  !

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> A little closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Wow! that is wicked! and Beautiful!


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh,brain freeze is over,got something cooking,or glue is drying,so while waiting on that i made this,simple,shoots well,only BLO for a finish,107 office bands and a glove leather pouch
> 
> 
> 
> I like that little guy man gotta love the classics  !
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks,its a shooter too,well with BBs at 20 feet,aint no hunter,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! that is wicked! and Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thanks boss, just dug out some TBG OG 3/4"×9" straight cuts for her haha couldn't resist shes coming with me tomorrow with some 5/8" marbles 









Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I think that this month's SSOTM is a golden opportunity to honor the homemade plastic "Pocket Shot".

It is a stunning piece of shooting kit that fits inside literally any pocket, weighs next to nothing, is weatherproof, tolerates bangs & scratches like a hero, and yet provides space for a healthy supply of BB's, some candy, and, yes, even a spare balloon or two if you do happen to tear the mounted one during all the excitement of shooting with it How many other slingshots can claim all these unbeatable assets?

What a brilliant idea of the original creator of this concept, and no, it probably was not "Pocket Shot", but rather some technically creative kid somewhere and sometime in slingshot history since the crucial achievements of Charles Goodyear.

The yellow plastic cap (by courtesy of "Ice Tea") contrasts beautifully with the blue rubber party balloon - a creative combination that is achieved with a minimum of tools and hands-on skills, and one that most people will probably think is a hipster pill box when you pull it out to nail that empty coke can you just hung on a branch. Oh, and don't underestimate its potential "oomph" either.

In many ways, this is the perfect incognito BB slingshot, albeit that aiming is indeed a bit of challenge to say the least.

It responds positively to all the criteria listed for the competition, but once again, there may be a slight issue when it comes to perfect aesthetics: I'm sure that most kids would vote for it, though.


----------



## Valery

Pebble Shooter said:


> I think that this month's SSOTM is a golden opportunity to honor the homemade plastic "Pocket Shot".


Straight from childhood! A finger from a rubber glove, a matching tube, and a pocket full of dried peas!


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter said:


> I think that this month's SSOTM is a golden opportunity to honor the homemade plastic "Pocket Shot".
> 
> It is a stunning piece of shooting kit that fits inside literally any pocket, weighs next to nothing, is weatherproof, tolerates bangs & scratches like a hero, and yet provides space for a healthy supply of BB's, some candy, and, yes, even a spare balloon or two if you do happen to tear the mounted one during all the excitement of shooting with it How many other slingshots can claim all these unbeatable assets?
> 
> What a brilliant idea of the original creator of this concept, and no, it probably was not "Pocket Shot", but rather some technically creative kid somewhere and sometime in slingshot history since the crucial achievements of Charles Goodyear.
> 
> The yellow plastic cap (by courtesy of "Ice Tea") contrasts beautifully with the blue rubber party balloon - a creative combination that is achieved with a minimum of tools and hands-on skills, and one that most people will probably think is a hipster pill box when you pull it out to nail that empty coke can you just hung on a branch. Oh, and don't underestimate its potential "oomph" either.
> 
> In many ways, this is the perfect incognito BB slingshot, albeit that aiming is indeed a bit of challenge to say the least.
> 
> It responds positively to all the criteria listed for the competition, but once again, there may be a slight issue when it comes to perfect aesthetics: I'm sure that most kids would vote for it, though.


Think the original actually used condoms (Think Flatband could shed light) . But thats a very cool sling.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/96745-the-condom-cannon/?hl=%2Bcondom+%2Bshot


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one Skate!


----------



## skarrd

ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol


----------



## Tree Man

skarrd said:


> ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol


 I love this. what a fantastic frame!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

skarrd said:


> ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol


Very nice!!!!!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice Steven, love all the clean looking angles.

I'm working on two humble entries, just for kicks and sharing, hope to have time to finish them before month end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Tree Man said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. what a fantastic frame!
> 
> Thanks,it was a fun,i hate waiting on glue to dry,but like layering it
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

MikmaqWarrior said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> Thank You
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very nice Steven, love all the clean looking angles.
> 
> I'm working on two humble entries, just for kicks and sharing, hope to have time to finish them before month end.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,got lucky on the angles,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Yo brother Skaard!! I don't recall seeing a laminated frame coming out of Skaard Slingshots before??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

skarrd said:


> ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol


Oh man awesome build bro! Those are some sweet lines!


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd - cool frame


----------



## Ibojoe

That's A little cutie Skarrd! Nice job!!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

BB slingshots have one distinct advantage: the draw weight of the bands is extremely low. This makes it possible to adopt a different approach when designing a slingshot for this purpose with regard to ergonomic criteria.

My latest entry for this month's SSOTM is a Baltic birch plywood board cut with three loops, where the upper two loops are intended to enable a relaxed holding configuration of the hand, with the index finger and thumb extending into the aforementioned loops, while the lower loop is intended for the ring finger to control axis (fulcrum) rotation of the slingshot frame when the pouch is pulled back. The "pinkie" finger rests on the final bottom extension of the slingshot next to the lanyard hole, as a "backup" for the ring finger. A relaxed holding configuration is definitely helpful to accuracy, something I learned from archery.

Concave sections cut into the front side forks away from the shooter make it possible to use the PVC clamp system I have already presented. For this slingshot, a 40 x 5 mm steel cup square screw connects with a 5 mm steel knurled knob to compress a heat-molded section (cover) of 2 mm thick PVC (I can only get white flat PVC at my location) onto the concave wood section, between which the band ends are placed.

I have found that the band ends are kept in place by the clamps far more securely when the band ends are folded into a loop (see photo) prior to being inserted between the clamp gap. I did not see the need to have a separation spring between the wood and the PVC sections. I deem this setup to be safe with birch plywood or suitable hardwoods, as the band ends are not tied to any of the clamp elements involved.

Some numbers for you: board thickness: 22 mm. Slingshot length: 11.5 cm, width: 8.5 cm, inner fork gap: 4 cm. Inner diameter of the finger loops: 24 mm. The band set is non-brand 0.3 mm rubber cut to 12 cm length, and tapered from 10 mm to 5 mm, which works well for .177 steel BB's and 6 mm airsoft BB's using a cheek-based anchor point. The leather pouch is sized at 30 x 15 mm, with a very small ammo centering hole.

This frame is certainly capable of handling stronger band sets, albeit I would not shoot steel ammo larger than 7 to 8 mm with it, as that is not the objective of this design.

Here are some photos:


----------



## Stankard757

Pebble Shooter said:


> BB slingshots have one distinct advantage: the draw weight of the bands is extremely low. This makes it possible to adopt a different approach when designing a slingshot for this purpose with regard to ergonomic criteria.
> 
> My latest entry for this month's SSOTM is a Baltic birch plywood board cut with three loops, where the upper two loops are intended to enable a relaxed holding configuration of the hand, with the index finger and thumb extending into the aforementioned loops, while the lower loop is intended for the ring finger to control axis (fulcrum) rotation of the slingshot frame when the pouch is pulled back. The "pinkie" finger rests on the final bottom extension of the slingshot next to the lanyard hole, as a "backup" for the ring finger. A relaxed holding configuration is definitely helpful to accuracy, something I learned from archery.
> 
> Concave sections cut into the front side forks away from the shooter make it possible to use the PVC clamp system I have already presented. For this slingshot, a 40 x 5 mm steel cup square screw connects with a 5 mm steel knurled knob to compress a heat-molded section (cover) of 2 mm thick PVC (I can only get white flat PVC at my location) onto the concave wood section, between which the band ends are placed.
> 
> I have found that the band ends are kept in place by the clamps far more securely when the band ends are folded into a loop (see photo) prior to being inserted between the clamp gap. I did not see the need to have a separation spring between the wood and the PVC sections. I deem this setup to be safe with birch plywood or suitable hardwoods, as the band ends are not tied to any of the clamp elements involved.
> 
> Some numbers for you: board thickness: 22 mm. Slingshot length: 11.5 cm, width: 8.5 cm, inner fork gap: 4 cm. Inner diameter of the finger loops: 24 mm. The band set is non-brand 0.3 mm rubber cut to 12 cm length, and tapered from 10 mm to 5 mm, which works well for .177 steel BB's and 6 mm airsoft BB's using a cheek-based anchor point. The leather pouch is sized at 30 x 15 mm, with a very small ammo centering hole.
> 
> This frame is certainly capable of handling stronger band sets, albeit I would not shoot steel ammo larger than 7 to 8 mm with it, as that is not the objective of this design.
> 
> Here are some photos:


That is cool!

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter. Don't give away the plot. Great little frame some very cool thinking going on there.

The mild setup allows for some extremely creative approaches.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Great looking frame PebbleShooter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome build pebble shooter!


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> Yo brother Skaard!! I don't recall seeing a laminated frame coming out of Skaard Slingshots before??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


i have made a couple,but waiting on glue to dry just rankles me so i hardley ever laminat


----------



## skarrd

Covert5 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok,so heres my BB shooter,all the good pics of the build were on the womans phone and got deleted,but heres a fewthe black on the fork tips is just paint to hid the *ugly* wood,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man awesome build bro! Those are some sweet lines!
Click to expand...

Thanks Brother


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Skarrd - cool frame


Thank you Matt


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> That's A little cutie Skarrd! Nice job!!


Thank you


----------



## skarrd

Pebble Shooter said:


> BB slingshots have one distinct advantage: the draw weight of the bands is extremely low. This makes it possible to adopt a different approach when designing a slingshot for this purpose with regard to ergonomic criteria.
> 
> My latest entry for this month's SSOTM is a Baltic birch plywood board cut with three loops, where the upper two loops are intended to enable a relaxed holding configuration of the hand, with the index finger and thumb extending into the aforementioned loops, while the lower loop is intended for the ring finger to control axis (fulcrum) rotation of the slingshot frame when the pouch is pulled back. The "pinkie" finger rests on the final bottom extension of the slingshot next to the lanyard hole, as a "backup" for the ring finger. A relaxed holding configuration is definitely helpful to accuracy, something I learned from archery.
> 
> Concave sections cut into the front side forks away from the shooter make it possible to use the PVC clamp system I have already presented. For this slingshot, a 40 x 5 mm steel cup square screw connects with a 5 mm steel knurled knob to compress a heat-molded section (cover) of 2 mm thick PVC (I can only get white flat PVC at my location) onto the concave wood section, between which the band ends are placed.
> 
> I have found that the band ends are kept in place by the clamps far more securely when the band ends are folded into a loop (see photo) prior to being inserted between the clamp gap. I did not see the need to have a separation spring between the wood and the PVC sections. I deem this setup to be safe with birch plywood or suitable hardwoods, as the band ends are not tied to any of the clamp elements involved.
> 
> Some numbers for you: board thickness: 22 mm. Slingshot length: 11.5 cm, width: 8.5 cm, inner fork gap: 4 cm. Inner diameter of the finger loops: 24 mm. The band set is non-brand 0.3 mm rubber cut to 12 cm length, and tapered from 10 mm to 5 mm, which works well for .177 steel BB's and 6 mm airsoft BB's using a cheek-based anchor point. The leather pouch is sized at 30 x 15 mm, with a very small ammo centering hole.
> 
> This frame is certainly capable of handling stronger band sets, albeit I would not shoot steel ammo larger than 7 to 8 mm with it, as that is not the objective of this design.
> 
> Here are some photos:


Nice!! Really like the design and the colors,looks like a good shooter


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Well, I'm having to tap out on the BB Thud.

I was making progress until I had to drill holes for the tubes.









Since I don't have a drill press, this part is always a challenge.

As you can see, it didn't go as planned.









At this point, I don't see a way to salvage it for the contest.

But all is not lost, I have been wanting to make a Thud for a while and I am really surprised at how well I like the shape. Stay tuned for some future Thud builds.

As far as the contest, I have a small cedar fork I have started and I'm hoping to get ready before month end.


----------



## Valery

cpu_melt_down said:


> Since I don't have a drill press, this part is always a challenge.


Change the sequence of work, first mark and drill the holes, then cut the fork. Everything will work out!


----------



## Ibojoe

Good thing those forks were a half inch too tall to begin with! Wack those baby's off and drill your holes my friend. That's gonna be a beauty!


----------



## Ibojoe

Pebble Shooter said:


> BB slingshots have one distinct advantage: the draw weight of the bands is extremely low. This makes it possible to adopt a different approach when designing a slingshot for this purpose with regard to ergonomic criteria.
> 
> My latest entry for this month's SSOTM is a Baltic birch plywood board cut with three loops, where the upper two loops are intended to enable a relaxed holding configuration of the hand, with the index finger and thumb extending into the aforementioned loops, while the lower loop is intended for the ring finger to control axis (fulcrum) rotation of the slingshot frame when the pouch is pulled back. The "pinkie" finger rests on the final bottom extension of the slingshot next to the lanyard hole, as a "backup" for the ring finger. A relaxed holding configuration is definitely helpful to accuracy, something I learned from archery.
> 
> Concave sections cut into the front side forks away from the shooter make it possible to use the PVC clamp system I have already presented. For this slingshot, a 40 x 5 mm steel cup square screw connects with a 5 mm steel knurled knob to compress a heat-molded section (cover) of 2 mm thick PVC (I can only get white flat PVC at my location) onto the concave wood section, between which the band ends are placed.
> 
> I have found that the band ends are kept in place by the clamps far more securely when the band ends are folded into a loop (see photo) prior to being inserted between the clamp gap. I did not see the need to have a separation spring between the wood and the PVC sections. I deem this setup to be safe with birch plywood or suitable hardwoods, as the band ends are not tied to any of the clamp elements involved.
> 
> Some numbers for you: board thickness: 22 mm. Slingshot length: 11.5 cm, width: 8.5 cm, inner fork gap: 4 cm. Inner diameter of the finger loops: 24 mm. The band set is non-brand 0.3 mm rubber cut to 12 cm length, and tapered from 10 mm to 5 mm, which works well for .177 steel BB's and 6 mm airsoft BB's using a cheek-based anchor point. The leather pouch is sized at 30 x 15 mm, with a very small ammo centering hole.
> 
> This frame is certainly capable of handling stronger band sets, albeit I would not shoot steel ammo larger than 7 to 8 mm with it, as that is not the objective of this design.
> 
> Here are some photos:


Nice one Pebbles! Very cool!!


----------



## mattwalt

cpu_melt_down said:


> Well, I'm having to tap out on the BB Thud.
> 
> I was making progress until I had to drill holes for the tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200912_110748.jpg
> 
> Since I don't have a drill press, this part is always a challenge.
> 
> As you can see, it didn't go as planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip.png
> 
> At this point, I don't see a way to salvage it for the contest.
> 
> But all is not lost, I have been wanting to make a Thud for a while and I am really surprised at how well I like the shape. Stay tuned for some future Thud builds.
> 
> As far as the contest, I have a small cedar fork I have started and I'm hoping to get ready before month end.


I can think of a few ways to bring that one back from the dead. Simplest would be trimming those fork tips down.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

I agree, cut those forks down a bit and you've still got an entry and a really nice sling CPU.

One tip I can pass along that worked for me until I got a drill press, was to have a good set of sharp bits, and go up through them incrementally, keep the bit spinning fast, but let it ease its way through the hole, and if you can have a sacrificial backer board, that'll help keep the backside from chunking out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

cpu_melt_down said:


> Well, I'm having to tap out on the BB Thud.
> 
> I was making progress until I had to drill holes for the tubes.
> 
> 20200912_110748.jpg
> 
> Since I don't have a drill press, this part is always a challenge.
> 
> As you can see, it didn't go as planned.
> 
> Chip.png
> 
> At this point, I don't see a way to salvage it for the contest.
> 
> But all is not lost, I have been wanting to make a Thud for a while and I am really surprised at how well I like the shape. Stay tuned for some future Thud builds.
> 
> As far as the contest, I have a small cedar fork I have started and I'm hoping to get ready before month end.


Don't give up on that thud! You have lots of options yet.


----------



## mattwalt

CPU - the one thing I would say off the bat - and the wood is telling you that really. Those holes and the woodgrain means that section is definitely a weak point. Try finding a different approach than drilling through so close to the ends.


----------



## Covert5

CPU, I agree with everyone about shortening the forks. You can even shorten the forks and make it with tabs or rig it up so it uses flatbands. You can even use JB weld qwick wood and fill it in and set it up to take flatbands. Whatever you decide, it will be an awesome bb shooter! Just don't give up on it yet!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

CPU, here is how I would proceed:

With the slingshot secured firmly on a spare wood board by means of a hand vise (alternatively, the slingshot placed against a wood board, with both securely held in a bench-mounted vise):

- measure, and then mark off two new centrally placed holes to be drilled in the forks, with the help of a hammer and a nail tip;

- drill the new holes very progressively with the wood drill bit while ensuring that the drill is as vertically held as possible: using a right angle tool resting on the wood board right next to where you are drilling is a good visual reference. The board underneath will ensure clean exit holes without jagged edges;

- Then reduce the height of each fork limb by sawing just below the initial holes you drilled. In any case, your tube holes should ideally be at least 15 mm below the fork tips for safety.

Shorter forks will increase structural strength in this critical area for the intended tubes, and a smaller fork width is no problem for a BB shooter.

That slingshot of yours can thus be salvaged, no problem. What wood are you using?


----------



## 31610

Well cpu seeing u had a train wreck so did I doing a Rez dog and fell apart after soaking in tea I know your pain bro


----------



## Ibojoe

I like that design Jason. Very nice !


----------



## 31610

I am getting it back on track Joe almost there just waiting on oil to dry up


----------



## BushpotChef

A Red Dawg BB shooter - suuuuuper sick 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

This is NOT an Entry,just the type of BB shooters i really like,Charles called them *boo shooters* and i give him Full credit for my liking them,lol 

they also wing 1/4 in and 5/16ths pretty good too


----------



## skarrd

OOPS

these are Not entrys


----------



## mattwalt

Those are very cool.


----------



## flipgun

Dunno why not.


----------



## BushpotChef

BushpotChef said:


> A Red Dawg BB shooter - suuuuuper sick
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Rez* stupid auto correct.

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Those are very cool.


Thanks Matt


----------



## skarrd

flipgun said:


> Dunno why not.


Thanks,but i have already posted these before,they arent new ones,sadly,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

skarrd said:


> OOPS
> these are Not entrys


Those are very cool buddy!


----------



## Scrat

I'm would like to humbly submit this natty as my first SSOTM my entry. I started this fork with no intention of entering. I've also never shot BBs. However once I finished this fork it just seemed to fit the bill. So it's going to be a BB shooter

Wood is mesquite, I lightly stained it with coffee and finished with several coats of BLO. I'm new to building, so it was an experiment that I think turned out okay.

For a small fork it is quite sturdy and handles my normal 3/8 target bands just fine. Here I have it banded with 1/2" theraband black straight cuts. I haven't run any BBs through it yet, but these bands lob 5/16 steel so I expect they will be about right for BBs when I get some.

The frame shape was roughly inspired by the "thumper" by CanOpener

Thanks for looking!


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Nice little frame m8 looks good ???? 1/4 6mm is fun to shoot to not as tiny as bb


----------



## mattwalt

Sweet little frame.


----------



## Ibojoe

That’s a beauty Scrat


----------



## Island made

thats gorgeous Scrat! love that one!!


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS
> these are Not entrys
> 
> 
> 
> Those are very cool buddy!
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Covert5

Scrat that is an awesome frame!


----------



## Scrat

Thanks everyone! I was able to dig up some .177 BBs and the bands are about right. Those BBs are fun to shoot, really have to focus on my release with them though. It takes a good square hit to get that spinner to do a full rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Scrat said:


> Thanks everyone! I was able to dig up some .177 BBs and the bands are about right. Those BBs are fun to shoot, really have to focus on my release with them though. It takes a good square hit to get that spinner to do a full rotation.
> True but a soda can will last a week! LoL .
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Nice one scrat. Looks beautiful, and comfortable as well.


----------



## 31610

Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason


----------



## Stankard757

Nice to see she stayed together

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Stankard757 said:


> Nice to see she stayed together
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


i had a 1/4 ply core in it to start and I fell asleep with it in a bath of tea . I guess the ply never liked that and fell apart on me . I learned a lesson brush tea onto frame not dunk it for 8 hours lol


----------



## mattwalt

PB - thats a cool frame.


----------



## Island made

Nice work Jason!! Love that one.


----------



## Scrat

Very cool, I really like that. The ply may not have liked the tea bath, but the color looks awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Island made said:


> Nice work Jason!! Love that one.


thanks Shane was a bumpy road lol


----------



## 31610

Scrat said:


> Very cool, I really like that. The ply may not have liked the tea bath, but the color looks awesome.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol ya ply did not like the tea bath at all . Also rubbed it with some iron and vinegar solution that's the part the brings up the dark colours


----------



## Tree Man

Nice save Jason. A great take on a great frame design.


----------



## flipgun

First Class Jason. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Covert5

Portboy, great work! Turned out awesome! Time to shoot some Trix at that silly wabbit!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> Scrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, I really like that. The ply may not have liked the tea bath, but the color looks awesome.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> lol ya ply did not like the tea bath at all . Also rubbed it with some iron and vinegar solution that's the part the brings up the dark colours
Click to expand...

Great save Jasón.....I thought it looked like the Iron Acetate solution was used to darken it.....always has that "pickled" look, lol....but turned out great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Tree Man said:


> Nice save Jason. A great take on a great frame design.


Thanks man Len has came up with a sweet frame design hats off to him


----------



## 31610

flipgun said:


> First Class Jason. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks Flip


----------



## 31610

Covert5 said:


> Portboy, great work! Turned out awesome! Time to shoot some Trix at that silly wabbit!


Thanks C5 dude I not going to shoot my thinking rabbit lol aybe the garbage eating skunk lol


----------



## 31610

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool, I really like that. The ply may not have liked the tea bath, but the color looks awesome.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol ya ply did not like the tea bath at all . Also rubbed it with some iron and vinegar solution that's the part the brings up the dark colours[/quote]

Great save Jasón.....I thought it looked like the Iron Acetate solution was used to darken it.....always has that "pickled" look, lol....but turned out great.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote Thanks my friend


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason


sweet frame,the colors compliment each other nicely,also like the rabbit target there,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice job Jason. That's a beauty! Please don't shoot the Easter bunny.


----------



## Tombo

With about a week left to submit my slinger for this month's challenge, I find myself having difficulty choosing between these two naturals. The charred one is much prettier but I appreciate the funkiness of the small side shooter. I started a new thread on Saturday because I'm always out walking the dog, figured I should start looking for naturals while I'm at it. I found that in my neighborhood that eucalyptus provides some of the best opportunities, no tools needed while out on the walk with my dog. So I present to you two bb shooteing naturals that I found this weekend and set up this weekend. I will be doing a shoot off between the two of them, and I'm going to choose the one that shoots better for me as my submission for this month. The test? Cut a can with bb's, fewest shots wins!

Here's the dog walking thread if you haven't seen it and want to participate https://slingshotforum.com/topic/126716-dog-walking-for-naturals/?p=1454524


----------



## mattwalt

Nice Tombo. One of my best shooters period is a small BB style natty.

I always carry a BB shooter with me. The area I live in doesn't lend itself to taking the dog on more adventurous walks. Still fascinated how you can carry so much fun in such a small space - gotta love BB setups.

BTW - you can enter as many frames as you want - you are also welcome to modify frames (Last iteration is counted in that case - Unless your name is Moses...).


----------



## IOAN

For the contest I made a tie, in case you go to an evening, a conference or you just want to be elegant. Maximum fun! Let the pictures say further:


----------



## mattwalt

Cool carving in that frame.


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> sweet frame,the colors compliment each other nicely,also like the rabbit target there,lol
Click to expand...

thanks here a couple funny targets for bb to print off


----------



## bingo

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> sweet frame,the colors compliment each other nicely,also like the rabbit target there,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks here a couple funny targets for bb to print off
Click to expand...

Wouldn't mind afew squirrel ones haha 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ibojoe said:


> Nice job Jason. That's a beauty! Please don't shoot the Easter bunny.


thanks Joe the bunny is safe with me ;-) not to sure he be safe over with that Shane fella lol


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> sweet frame,the colors compliment each other nicely,also like the rabbit target there,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks here a couple funny targets for bb to print off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't mind afew squirrel ones haha
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

how about a rabbit ;-)


----------



## flipgun

p-p-p-p-PLEASE Eddie!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Nice Tombo. One of my best shooters period is a small BB style natty.
> 
> I always carry a BB shooter with me. The area I live in doesn't lend itself to taking the dog on more adventurous walks. Still fascinated how you can carry so much fun in such a small space - gotta love BB setups.
> 
> BTW - you can enter as many frames as you want - you are also welcome to modify frames (Last iteration is counted in that case - Unless your name is Moses...).


Yea. I am living proof that a dozen revisions of the same frame does not a winner make!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

IOAN said:


> For the contest I made a tie, in case you go to an evening, a conference or you just want to be elegant. Maximum fun! Let the pictures say further:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05175.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05242.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05243.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05244.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05245.JPG


Excellent. Wear it around your neck as a Concealed Carry Self Defense Slingshot! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Hey MattW! Can I enter a sketch of the BB Shooter I want to make? There isn't a chance in africa that I'll be able to get to the workbench before months end. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cpu_melt_down

thanks to all for the motivation and ideas.

i've been a bit under the weather and now is the busy time of the month.

i have an idea to finish the thud; just hoping to pull it off before the wire.

down but not out...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

cpu_melt_down said:


> thanks to all for the motivation and ideas.
> 
> i've been a bit under the weather and now is the busy time of the month.
> 
> i have an idea to finish the thud; just hoping to pull it off before the wire.
> 
> down but not out...


Feel better brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

i have 9 days and I am covered in sawdust. Ka-Choo! Ka- Choo, Koo-Koo_ Ka-Choo!


----------



## skarrd

Port boy said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> sweet frame,the colors compliment each other nicely,also like the rabbit target there,lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks here a couple funny targets for bb to print off
> 
> Awesome,and i will.especially the squirell as my squirrel targets are hand drawn,andd look it,LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## mattwalt

Mo. Sure. Sketch away.


----------



## 31610

:yeahthat: come on MO its a bb shooter


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> :yeahthat: come on MO its a bb shooter


Part BB Shooter, Part Starship, Part Spanish. Just so many pieces!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: come on MO its a bb shooter
> 
> 
> 
> Part BB Shooter, Part Starship, Part Spanish. Just so many pieces!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OOo - I have been working on one of those for years... still not done :-(


----------



## 31610

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: come on MO its a bb shooter
> 
> 
> 
> Part BB Shooter, Part Starship, Part Spanish. Just so many pieces!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

u want some cheese with that wine lord Mo ;-)


----------



## mattwalt

Its still so funny how that description describes this concept I'm working on... Mo maybe we should team up...

My problem is manufacturing the idea practically.


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Its still so funny how that description describes this concept I'm working on... Mo maybe we should team up...
> 
> My problem is manufacturing the idea practically.


that be cool sound like a fancy rig


----------



## mattwalt

Its a bit of a weird one - thats for sure. Definitely complex... Sort of a CNC machine would be a nice to have to make it.

In fact was looking at my umbrella the other day - and was like ah! The fibreglass shaft would work perfectly for part of it.


----------



## 31610

Get it chopped up Matt it’s for the cause lol


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - the fact is so many precision tools are required to achieve what I am thinking... Its in my mind almost all the time (for like 3 years now) - Every now and then there is a small find which takes it a step closer...

Its based around an idea of taking BB shooting to a precision element - capable of 8m target similar to air pistols


----------



## hoggy

great craftsmen and great entries


----------



## Pebble Shooter

My latest and final entry for the SOTM September edition is a stainless steel rod slingshot with an externally mounted birch plywood frame.

Steel rod frames for tubes tend not to be the most ergonomic in terms of holding comfort while shooting, which can make it tiresome and affect accuracy during longer shooting sessions. The key problem is how to place the thumb and index finger adequately and safely: either under the rounded fork loops, or directly on them (with the inherent risks). Both positions are less than ideal, and some bent rod slingshots come with rubber tubing placed on that critical section to minimize slippage.

This led me to creating an external birch plywood slingshot frame that allows the bent rod slingshot frame to be "sandwiched" between the wood surfaces, and where the wood frame (a single structure with a solid center section that has fluted sides) is held between the U-shape of the steel rod slingshot grip section: tight tolerances keep things in place nicely without the need for glue, etc. Pinch grip cutouts on the sections just below the rounded steel rod fork prongs greatly improve holding comfort.

The challenging part was to create the cavities to accommodate the entire steel rod frame. This was achieved by drilling two holes (drill press) with a space between them that takes into account the actual width of the U-shape section of the steel rod slingshot, plus half the diameter of the steel rod itself to create fluted sides. Subsequently, a hand saw was used to carefully cut out the cavities parallel to the holes on both sides of the solid connecting center section that slides between the U-shape grip section of the steel rod frame. As I do not have a router, this was my only option, which actually works out quite well. (hope all this makes sense).

The main advantage of such an external frame structure on a steel rod slingshots for tubes or rubber bands is improved holding ergonomics. A minor drawback might be the extra width inside the pocket. Although debatable, this is in a sense another form of metal core slingshot: just imagine what could be done with some really nice wood, steel rod slingshots with style. This first version is more to test the concept, which I feel does have its merits if you like bent rod frames for tubes.

This slingshot was made using 6 mm stainless steel rod and 22 mm thick Baltic birch plywood. Dimensions: length: 10 cm, width; 8 cm, breath: 22 mm, lower wood grip length: 4 cm (mini-lanyard for the "pinkie" finger), length between wood pinch grip groove centers and metal fork tips: 4 cm, inner fork gap: 4 cm. Standard office rubber bands cut into single strips, leather pouch 15 x 30 mm for 0.177 steel BB's.

If ever, 6 mm stainless steel rod frames can handle fairly strong band sets too. Here are some photos:


----------



## mattwalt

Really like the frame on its own as well. Nice shooter that.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> :yeahthat: come on MO its a bb shooter
> 
> 
> 
> Part BB Shooter, Part Starship, Part Spanish. Just so many pieces!!
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u want some cheese with that wine lord Mo ;-)
Click to expand...

And a stabilizing rod. Lazer precision adjustable sighting system. Magnetic pouch. Flames too. I want it to have flames. Maybe a flaming skull. Yea. That is what I am going for!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Dammit Mo - Only thing extra on my design is a 8 ball... Sounds like you snuk a peek at my blueprints....


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Dammit Mo - Only thing extra on my design is a 8 ball... Sounds like you snuk a peek at my blueprints....


I sort of want my hand to slide into the sling like an exoskeleton ergonomic BB shooting machine!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

ROBBO MO ! The exterminator Haha new movie for 2021


----------



## skarrd

i'm likin the sound of this,,,,,Exterminator,yep,sounds good


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Ok, finally finished my ever so humble entry this morning guys.

It's made from a kitchen spoon, not sure of the wood(?)...maybe Teak, Acacia but great grain to it.

I'm running 1632 tubes on it, 3/4 butterfly, and a small, magnetic T pouch I got from my buddy Steve(Stringslap), and has a copper lanyard tube.

The lanyard is the Decay pattern from Bored Paracord(on sale right now) in Toxic green/black to match the tubes......absolutely LOVE this pattern.

Hope y'all like it.


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

Sling n shot- did you shoot it? I wonder about that pouch, I have a handful and tried them but found they seem to hand slap regardless of the frame and ammo/band combo in the OTT configuration, and seemed to be even worse with tubes. I also wonder how it does with bb's.

Otherwise, really like the shape you came up with and the matching paracord


----------



## SJAaz

nice job Darrell. Strange pouch , I'll have to read up on them.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice frame!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Tombo said:


> Sling n shot- did you shoot it? I wonder about that pouch, I have a handful and tried them but found they seem to hand slap regardless of the frame and ammo/band combo in the OTT configuration, and seemed to be even worse with tubes. I also wonder how it does with bb's.
> 
> Otherwise, really like the shape you came up with and the matching paracord


Thanks Tombo.....not yet, didn't want any fork hits, lol....it seems to hold BB's pretty securely, so time will tell I guess. I plan to shoot it tonight after work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SJAaz said:


> nice job Darrell. Strange pouch , I'll have to read up on them.


Thanks Steve......got them from your other brother Steve ( aka Stringslap )....he could tell you where he got them prob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Pretty sweet Darrell liking it !


----------



## Tombo

I flung 100 bb's with both natural slingers in an effort to cut cans in half with each fork to determine a champion - but in the process I recognized that the smaller of the two had consistent hand slap regardless of the weight of the ammo I posted. I decided to pull it from the competition, as it is not comfortable to shoot at this time, might try some light flat bands before giving up on it.

In the mean time I've taken to the charred natty - I am appreciating the way the finish of the fork is maturing with daily carry and the 100+ shots I've put through those forks. The bands are starting to get dirty from being in my work pants and carried - but I'm the kinda guy who likes honest wear and the patina of use. I've taken it to work with me and every dog walk This week, and included this photo where it lives during my work day as a metal fabricator, to be taken out in case of rats, or to mess around for a few minutes at lunch.

To me, I think for any of these awesome submissions, we should get an idea from the builder how they are functionally. I plan to do a detailed post in the coming week to describe the shooting of the frame and to share all the critical information on the frame and final set up. I'd love to hear other's shooting reports too!


----------



## Covert5

Darrell that's a sweet frame! Awesome shape and grain! I'm also interested in how that pouch shoots. How did you like it?


----------



## Tree Man

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finally finished my ever so humble entry this morning guys.
> 
> It's made from a kitchen spoon, not sure of the wood(?)...maybe Teak, Acacia but great grain to it.
> 
> I'm running 1632 tubes on it, 3/4 butterfly, and a small, magnetic T pouch I got from my buddy Steve(Stringslap), and has a copper lanyard tube.
> 
> The lanyard is the Decay pattern from Bored Paracord(on sale right now) in Toxic green/black to match the tubes......absolutely LOVE this pattern.
> 
> Hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My friend that is a sweeeet setup! 
Love that!


----------



## Island made

I always love your style Darrell. And that is an awesome frame!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> I always love your style Darrell. And that is an awesome frame!


Thanks Shane 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Island made said:


> I always love your style Darrell. And that is an awesome frame!





Tree Man said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, finally finished my ever so humble entry this morning guys.
> 
> It's made from a kitchen spoon, not sure of the wood(?)...maybe Teak, Acacia but great grain to it.
> 
> I'm running 1632 tubes on it, 3/4 butterfly, and a small, magnetic T pouch I got from my buddy Steve(Stringslap), and has a copper lanyard tube.
> 
> The lanyard is the Decay pattern from Bored Paracord(on sale right now) in Toxic green/black to match the tubes......absolutely LOVE this pattern.
> 
> Hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> My friend that is a sweeeet setup!
> Love that!
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris and Shane, appreciate it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Covert5 said:


> Darrell that's a sweet frame! Awesome shape and grain! I'm also interested in how that pouch shoots. How did you like it?


Thanks Oliver, haven't shot it yet....had to cut grass when I got home, rain coming tomorrow, but will take some shots when I get to work in the morning....before hours of course, lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Port boy said:


> Pretty sweet Darrell liking it !


Tks Jason 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Possible entry this month 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757

Sweet frame Darrell. 

Never would have thought of a kitchen spoon

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ok, finally finished my ever so humble entry this morning guys.
> 
> It's made from a kitchen spoon, not sure of the wood(?)...maybe Teak, Acacia but great grain to it.
> 
> I'm running 1632 tubes on it, 3/4 butterfly, and a small, magnetic T pouch I got from my buddy Steve(Stringslap), and has a copper lanyard tube.
> 
> The lanyard is the Decay pattern from Bored Paracord(on sale right now) in Toxic green/black to match the tubes......absolutely LOVE this pattern.
> 
> Hope y'all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wicked! I like using the *spoon*method for BB shooters,


----------



## Ibojoe

Pebble Shooter said:


> My latest and final entry for the SOTM September edition is a stainless steel rod slingshot with an externally mounted birch plywood frame.
> 
> Steel rod frames for tubes tend not to be the most ergonomic in terms of holding comfort while shooting, which can make it tiresome and affect accuracy during longer shooting sessions. The key problem is how to place the thumb and index finger adequately and safely: either under the rounded fork loops, or directly on them (with the inherent risks). Both positions are less than ideal, and some bent rod slingshots come with rubber tubing placed on that critical section to minimize slippage.
> 
> This led me to creating an external birch plywood slingshot frame that allows the bent rod slingshot frame to be "sandwiched" between the wood surfaces, and where the wood frame (a single structure with a solid center section that has fluted sides) is held between the U-shape of the steel rod slingshot grip section: tight tolerances keep things in place nicely without the need for glue, etc. Pinch grip cutouts on the sections just below the rounded steel rod fork prongs greatly improve holding comfort.
> 
> The challenging part was to create the cavities to accommodate the entire steel rod frame. This was achieved by drilling two holes (drill press) with a space between them that takes into account the actual width of the U-shape section of the steel rod slingshot, plus half the diameter of the steel rod itself to create fluted sides. Subsequently, a hand saw was used to carefully cut out the cavities parallel to the holes on both sides of the solid connecting center section that slides between the U-shape grip section of the steel rod frame. As I do not have a router, this was my only option, which actually works out quite well. (hope all this makes sense).
> 
> The main advantage of such an external frame structure on a steel rod slingshots for tubes or rubber bands is improved holding ergonomics. A minor drawback might be the extra width inside the pocket. Although debatable, this is in a sense another form of metal core slingshot: just imagine what could be done with some really nice wood, steel rod slingshots with style. This first version is more to test the concept, which I feel does have its merits if you like bent rod frames for tubes.
> 
> This slingshot was made using 6 mm stainless steel rod and 22 mm thick Baltic birch plywood. Dimensions: length: 10 cm, width; 8 cm, breath: 22 mm, lower wood grip length: 4 cm (mini-lanyard for the "pinkie" finger), length between wood pinch grip groove centers and metal fork tips: 4 cm, inner fork gap: 4 cm. Standard office rubber bands cut into single strips, leather pouch 15 x 30 mm for 0.177 steel BB's.
> 
> If ever, 6 mm stainless steel rod frames can handle fairly strong band sets too. Here are some photos:


As unique as you can get pebbles! That's a Cool little frame. I'd pull it up over and over and over and over and over and over, but I don't know how.


----------



## bingo

Couple of better pics 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Now you’re cooking Bingo. Very nice .


----------



## bingo

Finished BB sling shot precise.65 18 12 bands for 6 and 8 ,,steels





































Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome entry bingo!


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah. Thats a good looking natty Bingo.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Morning guys, I followed Tombo's creed about an entry should shoot / function as intended.(sound advice btw Tombo)

I took several shots with my entry yesterday, and every one was a hand slap, finger graze, and only God knows where the BB's went, but def not on target....I think the magnetic pouch is too strong for BB's, and there's no clean release possible.

So I cut it off, shortened the tubes to a corner of the mouth anchor point, and put on a SimpleShot Roo BB pouch instead.....much, much better now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

This is the first SOTM I have requested adding bands at all 

Just saying.


----------



## Jamie420

Loving my new hobby need clean up the eyes abit












































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

bingo said:


> Finished BB slingshot precise.65 18 12 bands for 6 and 8 ,,steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


nice one Bingo ;-)


----------



## 31610

Jamie420 said:


> Loving my new hobby need clean up the eyes abit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


cool that's a snappy looking bb shooter m8 I am digging it


----------



## Jamie420

Thank you i appreciate it very much pal its mint the slingshot cuminity wish I started ages ago haha

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

The gatorsling is seriously cool.


----------



## 31610

Jamie420 said:


> Thank you i appreciate it very much pal its mint the slingshot cuminity wish I started ages ago haha
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yep this forum is a cool spot to hang out ;-) get some band wrapped on that beast let's see how it looks dressed up ;-)


----------



## Covert5

Darrell,

Thanks for the update bro! I think I'm gonna steer clear from that magnetic pouch.


----------



## Jamie420

Will do buddy just gunna varnish it may stain it darker on top layer n leave bottom light Should look good fingers crossed lol

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Jamie420,

Welcome and awesome gator sling!


----------



## Jamie420

Thanks buddy

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie420

bingo said:


> Finished BB slingshot precise.65 18 12 bands for 6 and 8 ,,steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Clean slingshot pal nice  bet its Accurate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Morning guys, I followed Tombo's creed about an entry should shoot / function as intended.(sound advice btw Tombo)
> I took several shots with my entry yesterday, and every one was a hand slap, finger graze, and only God knows where the BB's went, but def not on target....I think the magnetic pouch is too strong for BB's, and there's no clean release possible.
> So I cut it off, shortened the tubes to a corner of the mouth anchor point, and put on a SimpleShot Roo BB pouch instead.....much, much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the report and functional changes! I hope more people report back on the functional aspects of their builds, some after all, the competition is "shooter" of the month, right!?

I am using the same pouch as you, the SS kango bb, on my entry, but I'm running it backwards (smooth side against bb, suede side is grip side). BB's seem to be the most finicky about pouch - in my relatively short experience, the lighter the pouch, the more accurate your shot.

If you try that mag pouch again, let me know what you think. I have been meaning to try it on a TTF set up to see if that will illuminate the brutal hand slap. PM if/when you try it, I'll do the same for you!


----------



## Tombo

mattwalt said:


> This is the first SOTM I have requested adding bands at all
> 
> Just saying.


Sorry to hijack suggestions for the competition, Matt! ...but also not sorry, since at least for a few of us so far, functionality has made aesthetic changes, and forced us to justify the changes! My little side shooting natty was my favored entry before I really put it through its paces - I looked the idea of how small it was, and how bomb proof the tubes set up would make it for pocket carry... It all seemed to be ideal for a bb shooter, since to me, one of the most important parts of a BB shooter is portability, the ability to always have it without being incumbered by carrying it! But alas, it was a painful shoot.

There are other entries I see that intuitively, they might not shoot well for various reasons - I'm not going to name names, but I hope that people are at least shooting they're creations for their own sake (even if they don't report, or if you, Matt, don't hold them accountable for the purposes of this competition) because SHOOTING IS FUN!

Nice entries y'all! Bingo, awesome Natty! Loving that croc-o-sling jamie!


----------



## mattwalt

I add parameters for reasons - though do leave them open to interpretation, and are quite loose as I don't want to stifle creativity. Many of the reasons you have stated were why I added a submissions to be banded.

In the earlier version of SOTM submissions being banded became quite a heated bone of contention (which is why its not usually a specification).

Though as you mentioned some BB shooters can be minuscule - ergonomics is a major consideration. One of my favourite frames is micro and it had t be modified to actually be gripped let alone shot safely.

Also BB's arn't exactly heavy and are easily overwhelmed if overpowered hence why showing band/pouch choice is important. So this month it is about a complete package.

Sling-in-Shot and your revisions through use are actually important. As always you can submit the same frame (or as many designs) multiple times - with only the last rendition being considered.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Right. If all the competitions had required 'proof of shooting concept' I would have been kicked off the bus at the first exit. Way back in the depths of my mind I figured if I could make a 'Y', I'd figure out how to shoot it eventually! However, some of my entry's were so wonky I deleted the photos so I wouldn't have to accidentally see it. Alas, in the spirit of the Forum those wonky frames will eventually find their path to other members so they can share my burden! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

bingo said:


> Finished BB slingshot precise.65 18 12 bands for 6 and 8 ,,steels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


That things just dope  very nice man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Nice little natty 6 and 8 mm steel birch fork .65 precise bands 7 .5 inch long 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie420

Top notch pal 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef

Here's my BB shooter, its a mini 'Mule' style PFS cut from & reshaped from a spatula. Used 2 coats of BLO & added a magnet for ammo. It's got purple mystery bands 3/8"×7" straight cut and a micro fibre pouch.

Quite a fun little paper puncher!























Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

BPC - - That came out cool... I have a spare spatula lying about been thinking of making one - may have to take that plunge...


----------



## BushpotChef

mattwalt said:


> BPC - - That came out cool... I have a spare spatula lying about been thinking of making one - may have to take that plunge...


Thanks Matt I really like it 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Looks good Chef !


----------



## BushpotChef

Port boy said:


> Looks good Chef !


Thanks man!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

For better or worse, the first coat goes on today. :uhoh:

There is nothing like that first coat to show you all of places you need to sand better.


----------



## Tree Man

Jamie420 said:


> Loving my new hobby need clean up the eyes abit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thats really cool!!


----------



## Tombo

I threw in my towel after 200 bb's flung at this can from about 35ish ft. Man, cutting a can is tough with bb's! I think if I ever do it again it'll be from half my normal shooting distance, and I have a feeling it would still be a 100+ deal! The bb's just go right through the can, you get almost no blunt force. I'm sure some of you reading this know EXACTLY what I'm talking about. After deciding to leave it where I got it, I immediately got the nearest slingshot banned for 3/8 and cut a can in less than 20 hits, and let out a sigh of relief, hahah


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> Here's my BB shooter, its a mini 'Mule' style PFS cut from & reshaped from a spatula. Used 2 coats of BLO & added a magnet for ammo. It's got purple mystery bands 3/8"×7" straight cut and a micro fibre pouch.
> 
> Quite a fun little paper puncher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Very Cool!!! again i am kinda partial to the spoon/spatula *boo* shooters.awesome job buddy!


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my BB shooter, its a mini 'Mule' style PFS cut from & reshaped from a spatula. Used 2 coats of BLO & added a magnet for ammo. It's got purple mystery bands 3/8"×7" straight cut and a micro fibre pouch.
> 
> Quite a fun little paper puncher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cool!!! again i am kinda partial to the spoon/spatula *boo* shooters.awesome job buddy!
Click to expand...

Thanks man! It really is fun little shooter!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

So,inspired by Sling n Shot and BPC's *boo* shooters i went looking for a wooden spoon/spatula,dont have a single one thats usable [back to the thrift stores] however i did find this scrap of antler,the tines were all twisted and wonky so they got gut into,fire steel handles and buttons,and this is what was left,and then it became this

disclamer;there was No ammo in the pouch of the last pic,lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one buddy!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Northerner has made a lot of frames out of HDPE and he's very good at it. About 3 years ago, he gifted me this little jewel but sadly, I couldn't shoot it - it's slippery and spun in my lanky hand. I stored it for its beauty until Matt announced a BB theme for SOTM and a tiny lightning bolt sparked - a satin nickel drawer pull for stability. Once that happened, it was clear that a stainless Chicago Screw attachment system had to be, giving the little shooter a phunky 'Moon Disc' hubcap theme, modern retro, or a pearl handled stainless derringer look. Energy is supplied by Rayshot 3/8 straight cuts, cuff-attached to his trick magnetic BB pouch. It locks in my hand beautifully now and shoots very well. Thanks to all. *


----------



## Ibojoe

Well here's my entry for the month. It started out as a little plinker then went curvy, then went a little parasite, then went the way of the thumper.
It's out of the center of a big ol black walnut fork. I tested it out with full size bands then went down to 1/8" BSB .65's. First bb's I've ever shot one at a time. Kinda fun. Hope y'all like it.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Walnut ... * :wub:


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Nice one buddy!


Thanks,Its a shooter to,just put 50 rounds thru it,hits way better than i expected,Keeper


----------



## skarrd

Ibojoe said:


> Well here's my entry for the month. It started out as a little plinker then went curvy, then went a little parasite, then went the way of the thumper.
> It's out of the center of a big ol black walnut fork. I tested it out with full size bands then went down to 1/8" BSB .65's. First bb's I've ever shot one at a time. Kinda fun. Hope y'all like it.


Oh Wow!!! Beautiful peice there! Wow!


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd - thats very cool!


----------



## mattwalt

Alfred - that is an extremely cool frame.

Ibojoe - that curvy frame is awesome.


----------



## BushpotChef

skarrd said:


> So,inspired by Sling n Shot and BPC's *boo* shooters i went looking for a wooden spoon/spatula,dont have a single one thats usable [back to the thrift stores] however i did find this scrap of antler,the tines were all twisted and wonky so they got gut into,fire steel handles and buttons,and this is what was left,and then it became this
> disclamer;there was No ammo in the pouch of the last pic,lol


Man I gotta say you & that dog got "DONT F AROUND" written all over you LMAO

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## Pebble Shooter

A beautiful design and outstanding workmanship, Ibojoe.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Bushpot, skarrd, Alfred, and Joe....love ALL those shooters, nice job guys.

Steven, been looking for the right antler for a while to make one from, so you've inspired me to keep looking.....Alfred, that drawer pull idea is a great idea that I'm gonna have to " borrow " on a small Hydra frame I just got from Raventree78 in trade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

[quote name="Ibojoe" post="1456218" timestamp="1601150126"]Well here's my entry for the month. It started out as a little plinker then went curvy, then went a little parasite, then went the way of the thumper.
It's out of the center of a big ol black walnut fork. I tested it out with full size bands then went down to 1/8" BSB .65's. First bb's I've ever shot one at a time. Kinda fun. Hope y'all like it.[/quote wow Joe that's mint bro !


----------



## Alfred E.M.

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Bushpot, skarrd, Alfred, and Joe....love ALL those shooters, nice job guys.
> 
> Steven, been looking for the right antler for a while to make one from, so you've inspired me to keep looking.....Alfred, that drawer pull idea is a great idea that I'm gonna have to " borrow " on a small Hydra frame I just got from Raventree78 in trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Borrow away Darrell, I really like its effectiveness and bet you will too. Actually I was looking for a small round pull but found that first.*


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Skarrd - thats very cool!


Thanks Matt


----------



## skarrd

BushpotChef said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,inspired by Sling n Shot and BPC's *boo* shooters i went looking for a wooden spoon/spatula,dont have a single one thats usable [back to the thrift stores] however i did find this scrap of antler,the tines were all twisted and wonky so they got gut into,fire steel handles and buttons,and this is what was left,and then it became this
> disclamer;there was No ammo in the pouch of the last pic,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Man I gotta say you & that dog got "DONT F AROUND" written all over you LMAO
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> Thanks,yeah hes a mean little turd,and i used to be,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Bushpot, skarrd, Alfred, and Joe....love ALL those shooters, nice job guys.
> 
> Steven, been looking for the right antler for a while to make one from, so you've inspired me to keep looking.....Alfred, that drawer pull idea is a great idea that I'm gonna have to " borrow " on a small Hydra frame I just got from Raventree78 in trade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was fortunate in receiving a 1/2 dozen forks from a knife maker friend,cause they werent *right* for the blades he makes [Big knives,lol],out of all of them i found one fork that made a good SS,this one was a leftover after cutting the wonky,twisted/flat tines off and reducing the *forks for Buttons,for another friend,and after looking at the remains for awhile i thought,Why not? good decision for a change,lol.look in the odd piles you will find one


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Well here's my entry for the month. It started out as a little plinker then went curvy, then went a little parasite, then went the way of the thumper.
> It's out of the center of a big ol black walnut fork. I tested it out with full size bands then went down to 1/8" BSB .65's. First bb's I've ever shot one at a time. Kinda fun. Hope y'all like it.


wow!!!! you know I love this one Joseph! thats beautiful.


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Well here's my entry for the month. It started out as a little plinker then went curvy, then went a little parasite, then went the way of the thumper.
> It's out of the center of a big ol black walnut fork. I tested it out with full size bands then went down to 1/8" BSB .65's. First bb's I've ever shot one at a time. Kinda fun. Hope y'all like it.


That one gets my vote! Gorgeous work my friend


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Northerner has made a lot of frames out of HDPE and he's very good at it. About 3 years ago, he gifted me this little jewel but sadly, I couldn't shoot it - it's slippery and spun in my lanky hand. I stored it for its beauty until Matt announced a BB theme for SOTM and a tiny lightning bolt sparked - a satin nickel drawer pull for stability. Once that happened, it was clear that a stainless Chicago Screw attachment system had to be, giving the little shooter a phunky 'Moon Disc' hubcap theme, modern retro, or a pearl handled stainless derringer look. Energy is supplied by Rayshot 3/8 straight cuts, cuff-attached to his trick magnetic BB pouch. It locks in my hand beautifully now and shoots very well. Thanks to all. *


Alfred, that Moon Disc comment brought back memories of my younger days, lol.
I used to have a black Mazda B2000 p/up that was slammed as low to the ground as I could get it. I put Moon Discs on it, that I had mirror polished by jacking up the rear end, putting it in gear and let the wheels spin as I polished the discs....dangerous as heck, but it worked and looked great, haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Wow. That was a serious trio of frames down the stretch!
Skaard. Antlers rock. Not much. More to say!

Alfred. I've borrowed your palm swell concept many times now. I like that I can tuck it under my belt and let the frame hang upside down on my side.

Joe. Everytime you kick out a frame it reminds me of ultra-fine furniture. Functional art is the word that comes to mind.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> So,inspired by Sling n Shot and BPC's *boo* shooters i went looking for a wooden spoon/spatula,dont have a single one thats usable [back to the thrift stores] however i did find this scrap of antler,the tines were all twisted and wonky so they got gut into,fire steel handles and buttons,and this is what was left,and then it became this
> disclamer;there was No ammo in the pouch of the last pic,lol


Yo Brother Skaard! My pup sends your pup a Hi-Five!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Gadzooks!! Joe!! I don't know how that piece of wood could have been finished any better. Just unreal, your ability to finish a fork.


----------



## Ibojoe

Thank you buddy!!I’ve been finishing furniture most of my life. The last 20 pretty steady, so slingshots are kinda easy if you have the equipment.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Northerner has made a lot of frames out of HDPE and he's very good at it. About 3 years ago, he gifted me this little jewel but sadly, I couldn't shoot it - it's slippery and spun in my lanky hand. I stored it for its beauty until Matt announced a BB theme for SOTM and a tiny lightning bolt sparked - a satin nickel drawer pull for stability. Once that happened, it was clear that a stainless Chicago Screw attachment system had to be, giving the little shooter a phunky 'Moon Disc' hubcap theme, modern retro, or a pearl handled stainless derringer look. Energy is supplied by Rayshot 3/8 straight cuts, cuff-attached to his trick magnetic BB pouch. It locks in my hand beautifully now and shoots very well. Thanks to all. *
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred, that Moon Disc comment brought back memories of my younger days, lol.
> I used to have a black Mazda B2000 p/up that was slammed as low to the ground as I could get it. I put Moon Discs on it, that I had mirror polished by jacking up the rear end, putting it in gear and let the wheels spin as I polished the discs....dangerous as heck, but it worked and looked great, haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

*I was hoping for nostalgia among us seasoned members - Moonies were the chit back when. Your polishing technique is an entertaining visual. * :thumbsup:


----------



## cpu_melt_down

OK, after many suggestions about how to "save" my Thud inspired BB shooter, I decided to use golf tees as peg heads. I have done this before and it works great. I used hardwood golf tees.

I present the Peg Head Thud... Mimosa natural fork with oak pins for show.



































Here it is banded with 15x10 mm tapered .4 Simpleshot black bands and a 13 x 42 mm microfiber pouch. I'm running several kinds of ammo through it: .177 BB's, .43g Airsoft and .22 cal lead round pellets. That's a .177 BB in the pouch for size.





















This band setup has no problem with the ammo above. The Thud shoots all them very straight, fast, and hard at 10 meters; here is the can:





















One last glamour shot of the Thud.









Thanks everyone for encouraging me to the finish line and thanks to Matt for hosting the competition.

Great entries thus far; good luck to all.


----------



## mattwalt

CPU - came out nice


----------



## SJAaz

Hey CPU...

That looks like a genuine shooter to me. Nice, really nice!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Looks great CPU, glad you didn't give up on it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

Here's my late arrival bb shooter entry. I found it on etsy. They say only one available and range in price from $23 to $40 bucks. I kept seeing different copies for sale and then this one came up with the knot over the left eye and thought... character  So I shipped off my $23 bucks and it came in today already banded up and ready to go. It's made from hand carved boxwood they say but I'm not very familiar with boxwood myself and have seen them sold made from poplar at the same price, but still... it's stout. It looks and shoots great. It came set up with the band and pouch wired on and you can see that the bands aren't perfectly tied on but it's still a shooter as is. I took maybe 50 shots with it tonight and had no problem hitting the bullseye even though with the narrow forks, I had to aim a couple fingers low. I just saw this, thought about it over night, then woke up and said he'll yea 
It took exactly a month to get here. It's comfortable to shoot, though it does dig a bit into the side of my palm if gripped to tight with the hammer style grip, but it shoots hammer and thumb support fine with no fork hits or band slap. I've seen them with blackened eyes and accents and I'm going to let my wife see if she wants to bring it to life for me. She's a pretty well known adult coloring book artist and has sold thousands of drawings. Here's a link to her sight - https://www.etsy.com/shop/KarenLukensArtist?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> So,inspired by Sling n Shot and BPC's *boo* shooters i went looking for a wooden spoon/spatula,dont have a single one thats usable [back to the thrift stores] however i did find this scrap of antler,the tines were all twisted and wonky so they got gut into,fire steel handles and buttons,and this is what was left,and then it became this
> disclamer;there was No ammo in the pouch of the last pic,lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yo Brother Skaard! My pup sends your pup a Hi-Five!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Aww,Da Baby! but then,They are All babys,lol
Click to expand...


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> OK, after many suggestions about how to "save" my Thud inspired BB shooter, I decided to use golf tees as peg heads. I have done this before and it works great. I used hardwood golf tees.
> 
> I present the Peg Head Thud... Mimosa natural fork with oak pins for show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_121947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122017.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122025.jpg
> 
> Here it is banded with 15x10 mm tapered .4 Simpleshot black bands and a 13 x 42 mm microfiber pouch. I'm running several kinds of ammo through it: .177 BB's, .43g Airsoft and .22 cal lead round pellets. That's a .177 BB in the pouch for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125724.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125748.jpg
> 
> This band setup has no problem with the ammo above. The Thud shoots all them very straight, fast, and hard at 10 meters; here is the can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131705.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131821.jpg
> 
> One last glamour shot of the Thud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131804.jpg
> 
> Thanks everyone for encouraging me to the finish line and thanks to Matt for hosting the competition.
> 
> Great entries thus far; good luck to all.


Looks Good,the golf tees are very innovative.looks like a good shooter too


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Reed Lukens said:


> 20200927_191611.jpg
> 
> Here's my late arrival bb shooter entry. I found it on etsy. They say only one available and range in price from $23 to $40 bucks. I kept seeing different copies for sale and then this one came up with the knot over the left eye and thought... character  So I shipped off my $23 bucks and it came in today already banded up and ready to go. It's made from hand carved boxwood they say but I'm not very familiar with boxwood myself and have seen them sold made from poplar at the same price, but still... it's stout. It looks and shoots great. It came set up with the band and pouch wired on and you can see that the bands aren't perfectly tied on but it's still a shooter as is. I took maybe 50 shots with it tonight and had no problem hitting the bullseye even though with the narrow forks, I had to aim a couple fingers low. I just saw this, thought about it over night, then woke up and said he'll yea
> It took exactly a month to get here. It's comfortable to shoot, though it does dig a bit into the side of my palm if gripped to tight with the hammer style grip, but it shoots hammer and thumb support fine with no fork hits or band slap. I've seen them with blackened eyes and accents and I'm going to let my wife see if she wants to bring it to life for me. She's a pretty well known adult coloring book artist and has sold thousands of drawings. Here's a link to her sight - https://www.etsy.com/shop/KarenLukensArtist?ref=hdr_shop_menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_191828.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_190305.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_184415.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_185705.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_190142.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_185834.jpg


*Wow, what a unique frame and I enjoyed your wife's website a lot.*


----------



## Covert5

CPU, awesome save! I like the golf tee idea!


----------



## cpu_melt_down

mattwalt said:


> CPU - came out nice


Thanks Matt, glad I didn't give up on it.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

SJAaz said:


> Hey CPU...
> 
> That looks like a genuine shooter to me. Nice, really nice!


Thanks SJAaz! I'm surprised at what a great shooter it turned out to be.

I'm really liking the Thud design and I plan to make a full power shooter soon.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks great CPU, glad you didn't give up on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks SLING_N_SHOT! I'm glad y'all encouraged me to salvage the build. BTW, really digging your little shooter.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

skarrd said:


> Looks Good,the golf tees are very innovative.looks like a good shooter too


Thanks skarrd! The golf tees are the biz. I've used them several times on BB shooters. Love that little antler one of yours too.


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Covert5 said:


> CPU, awesome save! I like the golf tee idea!


Thx Covert5! Appreciate your encouragement to keep going. You should try the golf tee idea; I made sure to get hardwood tees.


----------



## 31610

cpu_melt_down said:


> OK, after many suggestions about how to "save" my Thud inspired BB shooter, I decided to use golf tees as peg heads. I have done this before and it works great. I used hardwood golf tees.
> 
> I present the Peg Head Thud... Mimosa natural fork with oak pins for show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_121947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122017.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122025.jpg
> 
> Here it is banded with 15x10 mm tapered .4 Simpleshot black bands and a 13 x 42 mm microfiber pouch. I'm running several kinds of ammo through it: .177 BB's, .43g Airsoft and .22 cal lead round pellets. That's a .177 BB in the pouch for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125724.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125748.jpg
> 
> This band setup has no problem with the ammo above. The Thud shoots all them very straight, fast, and hard at 10 meters; here is the can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131705.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131821.jpg
> 
> One last glamour shot of the Thud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131804.jpg
> 
> Thanks everyone for encouraging me to the finish line and thanks to Matt for hosting the competition.
> 
> Great entries thus far; good luck to all.


 nice save bro looks good


----------



## skarrd

cpu_melt_down said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good,the golf tees are very innovative.looks like a good shooter too
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks skarrd! The golf tees are the biz. I've used them several times on BB shooters. Love that little antler one of yours too.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Reed Lukens

The long drive today and tomorrow kinda put me behind, but hey, I didn't plan on even entering, especially with a store bought, but...

After today's drive to the county to get recording done during their covid lockdown... everything went smooth and I was thinking about what I wanted to do with it and I borrowed a bunch of the wife's "Golden Transparent High Flow Acrylics", and a few brushes to give me a good start.









Basically, most of it is a clear colored stain that still shows the grain of the wood. The ball in his mouth is gold leaf, the mustache and ears are solid copper paint, the white stripe on his head and teeth are solid titanium white paint, the silver breast plate is solid silver paint, then solid gold paint for the eyes and around the purple flames. So far so good, I still have more work to do on it, but for a first coat or first pass I did ok...

This is the first time that I've painted since art class back in college 40+ years ago and I did have a blast tonight. It's just after midnight and I started on it about 4:30, so 7-1/2 hous today and the hard part is over. Now I have to blue over a small part of each of the green scales and go back and detail everything, including adding some red veins in the eyes, but I need smaller brushes then the #1 fine tip that I used most of the night. I did use a #3 on the larger areas, but hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to get to the art store for some finer equipment 
Here's a few more pics of today's efforts and after the staining is done its going to take a coat of clear Krylon Kamar Varnish and then a few coats of glaze to finish it up and preserve it 

































Hey... It's the end of the month and I did at least get started... lol  
Reed


----------



## Reed Lukens

Alfred E.M. said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_191611.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, what a unique frame and I enjoyed your wife's website a lot.*
Click to expand...

Thank Alfred  
We've walked into art stores and had people start screaming, aaaah, "It's Karen, she's really here", and had the whole store come up to meet her, smiling and laughing the whole time and then they've taken all of us out to dinners... lol. Her Happyville series really went viral 

It is a neat frame, I was thinking "Smog" at first but then, I had to name it after my old friend...

"Stripe"

 hehe... we used to really stir the pot together back in the day


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Port boy said:


> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, after many suggestions about how to "save" my Thud inspired BB shooter, I decided to use golf tees as peg heads. I have done this before and it works great. I used hardwood golf tees.
> 
> I present the Peg Head Thud... Mimosa natural fork with oak pins for show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_121947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122017.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122025.jpg
> 
> Here it is banded with 15x10 mm tapered .4 Simpleshot black bands and a 13 x 42 mm microfiber pouch. I'm running several kinds of ammo through it: .177 BB's, .43g Airsoft and .22 cal lead round pellets. That's a .177 BB in the pouch for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125724.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125748.jpg
> 
> This band setup has no problem with the ammo above. The Thud shoots all them very straight, fast, and hard at 10 meters; here is the can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131705.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131821.jpg
> 
> One last glamour shot of the Thud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131804.jpg
> 
> Thanks everyone for encouraging me to the finish line and thanks to Matt for hosting the competition.
> 
> Great entries thus far; good luck to all.
> 
> 
> 
> nice save bro looks good
Click to expand...

Thanks Port boy! I'm a big fan of the mule design, but I tell you I'm really liking your Rezdawg.


----------



## Tree Man

Reed Lukens said:


> The long drive today and tomorrow kinda put me behind, but hey, I didn't plan on even entering, especially with a store bought, but...
> 
> After today's drive to the county to get recording done during their covid lockdown... everything went smooth and I was thinking about what I wanted to do with it and I borrowed a bunch of the wife's "Golden Transparent High Flow Acrylics", and a few brushes to give me a good start.
> 
> 20200928_234527.jpg
> 
> Basically, most of it is a clear colored stain that still shows the grain of the wood. The ball in his mouth is gold leaf, the mustache and ears are solid copper paint, the white stripe on his head and teeth are solid titanium white paint, the silver breast plate is solid silver paint, then solid gold paint for the eyes and around the purple flames. So far so good, I still have more work to do on it, but for a first coat or first pass I did ok...
> 
> This is the first time that I've painted since art class back in college 40+ years ago and I did have a blast tonight. It's just after midnight and I started on it about 4:30, so 7-1/2 hous today and the hard part is over. Now I have to blue over a small part of each of the green scales and go back and detail everything, including adding some red veins in the eyes, but I need smaller brushes then the #1 fine tip that I used most of the night. I did use a #3 on the larger areas, but hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to get to the art store for some finer equipment
> Here's a few more pics of today's efforts and after the staining is done its going to take a coat of clear Krylon Kamar Varnish and then a few coats of glaze to finish it up and preserve it
> 
> 20200928_234152.jpg 20200928_234245.jpg 20200928_234406.jpg 20200928_234221.jpg 20200928_234439.jpg
> 
> Hey... It's the end of the month and I did at least get started... lol
> Reed


Thats incredible!!!


----------



## Covert5

Reed, that is turning out awesome!


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> The long drive today and tomorrow kinda put me behind, but hey, I didn't plan on even entering, especially with a store bought, but...
> 
> After today's drive to the county to get recording done during their covid lockdown... everything went smooth and I was thinking about what I wanted to do with it and I borrowed a bunch of the wife's "Golden Transparent High Flow Acrylics", and a few brushes to give me a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234527.jpg
> 
> Basically, most of it is a clear colored stain that still shows the grain of the wood. The ball in his mouth is gold leaf, the mustache and ears are solid copper paint, the white stripe on his head and teeth are solid titanium white paint, the silver breast plate is solid silver paint, then solid gold paint for the eyes and around the purple flames. So far so good, I still have more work to do on it, but for a first coat or first pass I did ok...
> 
> This is the first time that I've painted since art class back in college 40+ years ago and I did have a blast tonight. It's just after midnight and I started on it about 4:30, so 7-1/2 hous today and the hard part is over. Now I have to blue over a small part of each of the green scales and go back and detail everything, including adding some red veins in the eyes, but I need smaller brushes then the #1 fine tip that I used most of the night. I did use a #3 on the larger areas, but hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to get to the art store for some finer equipment
> Here's a few more pics of today's efforts and after the staining is done its going to take a coat of clear Krylon Kamar Varnish and then a few coats of glaze to finish it up and preserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234152.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234406.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234221.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234439.jpg
> 
> Hey... It's the end of the month and I did at least get started... lol
> Reed


That looks Amazing!!! almost looks alive!!!


----------



## skarrd

Update Only;

changed bands/tubes and have WAY over 3-400 shots thru this thing,shoots dead on with 107s,and *old 1632* with a thick pouch,and a new set of 1632s with a thinner pigskin pouch,also ran some 177 lead pellets thru her,shoots better than i do,lol


----------



## 31610

Reed Lukens said:


> The long drive today and tomorrow kinda put me behind, but hey, I didn't plan on even entering, especially with a store bought, but...
> After today's drive to the county to get recording done during their covid lockdown... everything went smooth and I was thinking about what I wanted to do with it and I borrowed a bunch of the wife's "Golden Transparent High Flow Acrylics", and a few brushes to give me a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234527.jpg
> Basically, most of it is a clear colored stain that still shows the grain of the wood. The ball in his mouth is gold leaf, the mustache and ears are solid copper paint, the white stripe on his head and teeth are solid titanium white paint, the silver breast plate is solid silver paint, then solid gold paint for the eyes and around the purple flames. So far so good, I still have more work to do on it, but for a first coat or first pass I did ok...
> This is the first time that I've painted since art class back in college 40+ years ago and I did have a blast tonight. It's just after midnight and I started on it about 4:30, so 7-1/2 hous today and the hard part is over. Now I have to blue over a small part of each of the green scales and go back and detail everything, including adding some red veins in the eyes, but I need smaller brushes then the #1 fine tip that I used most of the night. I did use a #3 on the larger areas, but hopefully tomorrow, I will be able to get to the art store for some finer equipment
> Here's a few more pics of today's efforts and after the staining is done its going to take a coat of clear Krylon Kamar Varnish and then a few coats of glaze to finish it up and preserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234152.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234245.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234406.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234221.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200928_234439.jpg
> Hey... It's the end of the month and I did at least get started... lol
> Reed


thats starting to look very cool


----------



## 31610

cpu_melt_down said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu_melt_down said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, after many suggestions about how to "save" my Thud inspired BB shooter, I decided to use golf tees as peg heads. I have done this before and it works great. I used hardwood golf tees.
> 
> I present the Peg Head Thud... Mimosa natural fork with oak pins for show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_121947.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122011.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122017.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_122025.jpg
> 
> Here it is banded with 15x10 mm tapered .4 Simpleshot black bands and a 13 x 42 mm microfiber pouch. I'm running several kinds of ammo through it: .177 BB's, .43g Airsoft and .22 cal lead round pellets. That's a .177 BB in the pouch for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125724.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125730.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_125748.jpg
> 
> This band setup has no problem with the ammo above. The Thud shoots all them very straight, fast, and hard at 10 meters; here is the can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131705.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131800.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131821.jpg
> 
> One last glamour shot of the Thud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200927_131804.jpg
> 
> Thanks everyone for encouraging me to the finish line and thanks to Matt for hosting the competition.
> 
> Great entries thus far; good luck to all.
> 
> 
> 
> nice save bro looks good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Port boy! I'm a big fan of the mule design, but I tell you I'm really liking your Rezdawg.
Click to expand...

Thanks ! Lens (MW) design is made for shooting that's for sure nice little frame


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

BushpotChef said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Red Dawg BB shooter - suuuuuper sick
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Rez* stupid auto correct.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Actually I named it the "Rez Dawg"

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Port boy said:


> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason


Looks great bro...I love your take on the Rez Dawg...I couldn't have done it better myself 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Ok here’s the frames moved up front . I am good at messing things up so if I forgot ya let me know Port Boy


----------



## 31610

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great bro...I love your take on the Rez Dawg...I couldn't have done it better myself
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Thanks Dawg sorry about the mess up bro on the name not sure how I did that


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Port boy said:


> Ok here's the frames moved up front . I am good at messing things up so if I forgot ya let me know Port Boy


Oh my...I've missed out on a lot...some serious builds ...thanks for posting them altogether...took a few weeks off of scrolling...lol

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Port boy said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok got it together my take on MikMagWarrior famous Rez Dog this sweet shooting frame is made of two board cuts of oak blacked out and ca finish . Have a hard time catching the true beauty of this little bb shooting frame for some reason
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great bro...I love your take on the Rez Dawg...I couldn't have done it better myself
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dawg sorry about the mess up bro on the name not sure how I did that
Click to expand...

It's all good brother...what's in a name, really...you sure did it justice...

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Okay! Here it is. I ripped of...Uh was inspired by several members Quercosuber, Treeman,Arturo and Btoon I started with a chunk of mystery wood I have had for years.







I sawed a piece off that had no bore holes.















I used Btoons Slim Pikins template as a base and fatted up the handle while leaving the forks as is.





















From there I tried to work in angles and flats like Q and Treeman.

Next I scooped the forks like one I had receive from Arturo.















I banded it up with some exercise bands that are about like TBB 1/2 cm straights with a singed microfiber pouch.








Here it is with its first victim.






.

A couple of more shots of the body.














I shot most of the BBs in the box and thought I was missing, but I saw the can close up and realized I was shooting through the hole.

Thanx for lookin'!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Flipgun, worth the wait, really like how you sculpted a shape that begs to be held. *


----------



## 31610

Jeez Flip that’s a nice one . Looks like a little can ripping demon


----------



## MikmaqWarrior

flipgun said:


> Okay! Here it is. I ripped of...Uh was inspired by several members Quercosuber, Treeman,Arturo and Btoon I started with a chunk of mystery wood I have had for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0333.jpg I sawed a piece off that had no bore holes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0347.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0337.jpg
> I used Btoons Slim Pikins template as a base and fatted up the handle while leaving the forks as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0344.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0346.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0349.jpg From there I tried to work in angles and flats like Q and Treeman.
> Next I scooped the forks like one I had receive from Arturo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0352.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0353.jpg
> I banded it up with some exercise bands that are about like TBB 1/2 cm straights with a singed microfiber pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0361.jpg
> Here it is with its first victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0365.jpg.
> A couple of more shots of the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0367.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0368.jpg
> I shot most of the BBs in the box and thought I was missing, but I saw the can close up and realized I was shooting through the hole.
> Thanx for lookin'!


That's absolute gorgeous...shape, finish, thr grain is phenomenal....hats off

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Awesome entry flipgun! That's a beast of a beauty!


----------



## Reed Lukens

I just finished. I left the lips and the forks natural. I started out thinking peacock feathers on the scales but I just lined them with a few colors to bring them out and then added a light glaze. I picked up a small .05 brush today and it just worked great  Lots of detail in black, gold and copper for shading. The black vertical slit for the eyes workssss...





















Then here's the belly.
All in all, I'm real happy with it and it has a home on the wall...
after I shoot the heck out of it


----------



## IOAN

Port boy said:


> Ok here's the frames moved up front . I am good at messing things up so if I forgot ya let me know Port Boy











</a>

You missed my tie

*Terms of Use*

*Copyright*

*Privacy Policy*

*<a>Do Not Sell My Data</a>*

*<a>Manage Consent</a>*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Flip and Reed, those turned out nice.....good luck to all entrants, and to Matt a big tks for promoting these contests as I think it brings out the creativity in all of us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun - stunning fork.


----------



## Ibojoe

Beautiful frame Flip! That's a keeper..


----------



## flipgun

Thank you folks for accepting it so well. :bowdown: The appreciation of your peers is always gratifying.


----------



## SJAaz

flipgun said:


> Thank you folks for accepting it so well. :bowdown: The appreciation of your peers is always gratifying.


Man Flip that is a beautiful job you did on that! A little larceny sometimes pays off!

Treeman... I think you have a mesquite burl that might work for something like that.


----------



## FlingShotLife

@Flipgun very nice work. Everyones had thought and heart put into them and it always a joy to see everyones work. Great job everyone!!


----------



## skarrd

Flipgun that is wicked awesome!!!


----------



## flipgun

:blush: :imslow:


----------



## mattwalt

Wow... going through the entries. Again its a tough deal to choose. Really nice work everyone. Some really nice thinking from some of the entries as well - which I was hoping for.

Going to mull over - then select the top ones - at this stage may just print and shoot at them - most hits wins ;-P (just kidding),

Getting out a magnifying glass and scrutinising closely.


----------



## skarrd

Lots of Really Nice entrys,i do not envy you sir


----------



## mattwalt

OK so 4 contenders for first place... Of all of them the one I'd like in my pocket probably would be Port Boy's G10 Mule...

Ibojoe (I dunno how you get those finished you do) / Treeman (That fork is stunning) / Pebble Shooter (this is exactly the sort of approach I was hoping for this month) / Flipgun (not much to say..)

Alfred - if you had made that frame - the results could have been very different - thats an awesome mod (sure Mo will borrow instantly). I really like that setup a lot actually. Again a frame that answers the brief (if not within creation date parameters)

OK...

Treeman has it this time.


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations Chris!!!! Well done!!


----------



## Island made

Congratulations Chris! Boy, when the medals show up you best not go out on the water...slip off the boat and your going straight to the bottom with all that bling bling.


----------



## hoggy

Congrats to the winners. Great frames one & all


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Congrats everyone, BIG congrats Chris.....stack em and rack em brother! 

As always Matt, ty as well for the arduous task of judging, you're doing as fine a job as can be done......fun build as I LOVE BB slingers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Nice job of judging Matt. Thanks for the effort.

Treeman...ya Chris, now if you could just learn to grow an avocado tree, I'd move next door! LOL


----------



## Tree Man

Oh man! Thanks everyone. What an honor to be singled out of such a strong bunch of frames. 
Congratulations to everyone to took part. 
Thanks Matt for holding these monthly challenges. I couldnt imagine having to pick a winner from all these amazing builds.
...and that fast were on to the next one. Love it.


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> Nice job of judging Matt. Thanks for the effort.
> 
> Treeman...ya Chris, now if you could just learn to grow an avocado tree, I'd move next door! LOL


Right? Youd think id be able to grow a tree wouldn't ya? Lol. I'll be sure to pay up on our bet as promised.


----------



## 31610

I hate Treeman !


----------



## 31610

Lol just joking that was a hard frame to beat nice one Chris all the frames rocked . Matt had a tough job picking one ! Well on to the next month


----------



## mattwalt

You know when I'm looking at lanyard holes and band grooves up close and voids in plywood things are getting tricky to decide...

BTW - I have sorted the medals - and have requested they get assigned to the various winners soon.

May need to handicap some makers...


----------



## 31610

Nice job Matt man this month has me stumped kinda I have 1 idea o boy here we go


----------



## mattwalt

This month could be seen as tricky - but in reality its pretty darn simple. Its just about how far will you take something to make it better or nicer.

I don't want to throw out ideas to dilute peoples creativity - don't over think it (unless overthinking is part of the goal).


----------



## flipgun

Thanx Matt! Well deserved Chris. :bowdown:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Agreed Flip, couldn't be happier such a beautiful sling won,well deserved and couldn't be happier period, that Chris sent me that sling in our last trade....wonderful sling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Agreed Flip, couldn't be happier such a beautiful sling won,well deserved and couldn't be happier period, that Chris sent me that sling in our last trade....wonderful sling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Agreed Flip, couldn't be happier such a beautiful sling won,well deserved and couldn't be happier period, that Chris sent me that sling in our last trade....wonderful sling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well aint you the cats pajamas...You're picking the winners before Matt does. You made a good trade on this deal.


----------



## Covert5

Awesome entries all around! Congratulations Treeman!


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Treeman! and Big Thanks to Matt for all he does!!! Kudos to all the entrants!!


----------



## bingo

Congrats treeman 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

mattwalt said:


> You know when I'm looking at lanyard holes and band grooves up close and voids in plywood things are getting tricky to decide...
> 
> BTW - I have sorted the medals - and have requested they get assigned to the various winners soon.
> 
> May need to handicap some makers...


"May need to handicap some makers..."

Now that's funny right there 

Nice job guys 
Congratulations Chris, awesome work


----------



## cpu_melt_down

Way to go Treeman, really nice work!

Same goes to everyone else; such a great group of entries.


----------



## Scrat

Awesome! Great job tree man. Great jobs all around. I'm taking notes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man

Thanks so much guys. And thanks again Matt for holding these monthly challenges. Theyre always such great fun!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I was hoping for nostalgia among us seasoned members - Moonies were the chit back when. Your polishing technique is an entertaining visual. * 👍


I know Alfred’s no longer with us, but found a few old pics of my Mazda B2000 low rider with the polished moon discs using my Rednek ingenuity method, LOL…..thought a few of y’all might like to see it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## cpu_melt_down

I wanna ride!

God bless Alfred; such a blessing to our forum.


----------

